# Temporary Replacement for The Honest Kitchen



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm highly annoyed at THK right now, I ordered $200 of food from them a week ago and haven't even gotten a shipping notification yet. My food is almost gone, I have 2, maybe 3 days left of food tops and I'm feeding my puppy Force rather than Embark, she likes it, n does well on it, but Embark is better for puppies IMO.

I need to know what I can feed them without too much stomach and diet change problems for a week or so while I wait for the guys at THK to get their act together and ship me my new food. Something readily available.

I think I can get Innova Evo at a local store here, should I try that?


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike, are you feeding raw with the HK or are you just feeding it? If you are feeding HK &/or raw with it (meat & bones etc) you should just be able to feed just the meat & bones for a few days without any problem. You might want to add some pulverized raw veggies or steamed veggies also to the food. BUt just feeding the meat & bones for a few days should be fine. If you are not feeding raw meat & bones & only the HK, then I would be careful switching to another food abruptly ...it can cause digestive upsets. If you need to use something else, switch gradually, especially with a young dog. Start out with mostly the HK & gradually increase the other food & decrease the HK over a week to 10 days time. I would be careful mixing HK & kibble also, since one is a raw type food & the other is a kibble..they will digested at a different rate of speed & should not be fed together in the same meal. I would check around & see if you might find someone else that is feeding the same food & see if they have enough of a supply to share for a few days until your shippment comes in. If you can't find someone to share or another source to purchase from, then I would just feed ground meat & maybe some chichen wings for bone to a pup & larger pieces: legs, or chicken qtrs to Cujo. I hope this helps. I would be reluctant to switch to another food altogether for a short time & then back again when you HK supply arrives. I think that this would be too much switching (digestive trauma) over a short period of time, especially for a young dog's body to handle without haveing digestive upsets. JMO Good luck.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry, Mike, I didn't see where you were feeding another HK formula. I would just stick with that, if you can get that in the mean time. A week on that is better than switching to another food altogether , digestively speaking, at least. Or stretch out what you have left by adding more ground meat veggies etc for a couple of days. You just need to order next time with the thought in mind that they will not ship as quickly as you might need. I am lucky & buy my HK that I suppliment with my am meal locally. I usually get another bin when I get to about 1/3 left. But I also feed meat & bones to my dogs so I can leave out the HK (I only feed a little of it in the am anyway) if I should happen to run out. I would try to stretch out to last what you have by supplementing it rather than switching to something new. Digestivly speaking anyway.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Cujo's a picky eater, he'll eat THK mixed with ground beef or ground turkey... he won't eat it without the beef, and usually he won't eat the beef without the THK... he likes the combination. He won't touch any other raw type food, nothing chewy, nothing with bone in it.

My pup I've been feeding 1/2 cup of THK in the morning with 1 chicken wing and 2 chicken gizzards, then at lunch I give her another 1/2 cup of THK with a small small amount (like maybe less than a palm full) of ground beef since she's otherwise not interested in THK alone, and for dinner she gets another 1/2 cup of THK and maybe add a chicken gizzard or 2 if she's real hungry.

I'm not sure if I'm feeding too much or not, the HK packaging says she should eat 1/2-1 cup based on weight, but she's a puppy not an adult so I've been feeding 150% + chicken wing/chicken gizzards.

Switching Cujo to anything other than his THK/Ground Beef mix is something I'm reluctant to do since he's so picky he probably won't eat his replacement... and the pup, I dunno.... would feeding nothing but ground beef/chicken wings/gizzards be an appropriate diet for her to eat for a whole week or however long it takes for the idiots at THK to get their act together?

In 2-3 days tops all my HK will be gone, nada, everything empty... I ordered the stuff when I still had 1/2-3/4 of a 10lb bucket left thinking I'd have enough time for the new supply to get here. I don't know anywhere to buy it locally nor do I know who else I can borrow any from.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

You could order it from a distributor who has some on hand...... I have about 2 pounds left, which I can send you if it's worth it. (My dogs are hoglets.......they'd eat tofu if they had to.)


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

According to http://www.firstchoicepet.com, "Bark Ave Bakery" which is about 30 seconds from my house, literally, is a THK retailer! I knew they sold Innova Evo, didn't know about THK... I'll go over there tomorrow and see if they stock Embark, I may just start buying it locally in that case... I'd looked at the only Orlando retailer listed on the THK site before but it's not an actual store its some lil pet warehouse thing in an industrial unit with no signage so I never bothered to look into it any further.

I'll find out tomorrow... a local supplier would be AWESOME.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike also if you get it from someplace that you've not dealt with before, check the exp date. I bought a bucket at one point from a retailer other than where I usually get it & when I opened it it was full of bugs!!!! I now ONLY use the one place to get it from & if they are out they will order it & drop it off to me at my home. (they have a pretty fast turnover of the stuff so I don;t have to worry about bad food) One the gals that owns the store (she used to work at a tack shop that a friend of mine ownes & I would see her there when I was buying my horse stuff) Maybe after this you should order when you finish your 2nd to last bucket. I only supplimemt my am meal with it so I don't go thru it all that quickly now. I used alot of it in the fall when my dogs started to drop weight like crazy when it first got cold here in CT. My male was very thin when he shipped in to me & he needed to put on weight so I used more of itfor him then also. Some other store close to you might be willing to stock it for you if you ask. Check the THK website & see if they have any new distributors in you area. I could get some here & ship it to you if it would help. I guess that I could overnight it. Let me know & I will see if my place has some to send to you if you are interested.


----------

